# Direccion para una carro controlado con pc



## ca3e (Jun 27, 2010)

hola como estan amigos tengo una gran encrucijada toy haciendo bueno, unos amigos tan haciendo un carro controlado por la pc... En si el carro tiene un motor acoplado a las llantas traceras para la parte de movimiento en una linea. Y para el movimiento a los lados se tiene a las dos llantas del frente en movimiento parejo igual a los carritos a control remoto con los que todos jugamos de niños jajajaja. Bueno la pregunta o bueno las sugerencias que quiero que me hagan es de que forma puedo hacer que las llantas delanteras se muevan. o que transmicion podria usar. En este momento ellos desean usan un tornillo sin fin para lograr esto pero las dificultades son encontrar uno, hacer la relacion de tranmision, acoplarlo y como siempre pienso q una solucion mas simple daria mejor resultado. Bueno espero q me den buenas ideas jajaja me despido


----------



## thenot (Jun 27, 2010)

si lo que quieres hacer es que un auto gire, lo mas facil de hacer es poner 2 ruedas, cada uno con su motor y una a cada lado, asi si quieres girar a la izquierda, detienes la izq y giras la derecha, para la derecha todo lo contrario. 

Espero haber ayudado en algo.
Saludos!


----------



## ca3e (Jul 1, 2010)

XCIAS THENOT pero ese sistema estaria muy bien para un seguidor de lineas bueno ese es el sistema q yo use en mi seguidor. Pero en este quiero se muevan las llantas delantes en movimento cordinado. Bueno ya estube pensando en algunos sistemas pero quiero q me den otras ideas para encontrar la mas simple de implementar jajaja es q da hueva.............. Bueno viejaso gracias x tu aporte.


----------



## thenot (Jul 2, 2010)

entonces lo que se me ocurre y lo mas simple es ponerle un motor servo en las ruedas delanteras con uno de 180° tienes demás.


----------

